# JSF 1.2 Navigation probleme



## petrajsf (22. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich habe folgende Navi probleme:

ich zeige euch jetzt mal den Code:
[xml]
	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>*</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>routingtoformular</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/pages/gk_formular.xhtml</to-view-id>
			<redirect />
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>
[/xml]

Im Bean :


```
private String routingtoformular(){
    return "/pages/gk_formular.jsf";
}
```

In XHTML : 
[xml]
<h:dataTable var="list" value="#{greetingcardmanager.greetingcards}">
   <h:column>
    <t:commandLink action="#{greetingcardmanager.routingtoformular}">
          <hutputText value="#{list.APPELLATION}"/>
    </t:commandLink>
    </h:column>
[/xml]
Könnt ihr mir helfen, doer ein Beispiel zeigen, wie ich die Navigation hinbekommen?!

Danke liebe grüße!


----------



## maki (22. Feb 2011)

... und die Probleme sind was?


----------



## Luu (22. Feb 2011)

```
private String routingtoformular(){
    return "routingtoformular";
}
```


----------

